# "Press any key to boot from CD" does not respond to Keyboard



## Eewt (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello,

I am having the most peculiar issue.
My computer responds just fine to my PS2 keyboard durring the Post as well as BIOS. But as soon as I try to install windows and the "press any key to boot from CD" dialog comes up my computer refuses to respond to keyboard commands (the 3 periods appear and it states that it can not boot).

I tried multiple Keyboards all the same issue.

You help is so much appreciated,
- Erik


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Create boot disks, floppies. Thats how I get around issues like that, with
xp, and 2000. Takes six floppy discs.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

In the BIOS enable USB Legacy support. Connect a USB keyboard and try it. You may have a problem with the PS2 port on your computer (not an uncommon problem).


----------

